# Hilfe: Brems- und Schalthebel falsch vormontiert?



## NiceShroomies (11. September 2021)

Hallo, 

ich habe endlich mein JEALOUS AL 8.0 erhalten und als ich den Lenker einbauen wollte ist mir aufgefallen, dass dies nicht sinnvoll möglich ist - vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu blöd, daher würde ich euch bitten mir zu helfen. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass sowas falsch montiert wird. Und ich zögere auch, weil ich nicht weiß, ob man es (im Notfall) zurückschicken könnte, wenn man daran herumschraubt.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. September 2021)

Halte doch einfach mal den Lenker an die richtige Stelle und nicht dauernd verkehrt herum vors Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Abraxas (11. September 2021)

Dreh' mal die Gabel um 360° gegen den Uhrzeigersinn - dann sollte das "Problem" gelöst sein   .


----------



## bastl-axel (11. September 2021)

Nein, er muss den Lenker, linken Bremshebel voran, zwischen der Gabel und dem Rahmenfrontrohr durchführen, denn momentan verlaufen zwei Züge hinter der Gabel.


----------



## NiceShroomies (11. September 2021)

A-Abraxas schrieb:


> Dreh' mal die Gabel um 360° gegen den Uhrzeigersinn - dann sollte das "Problem" gelöst sein   .


🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️🤦🏼‍♂️ 

Ach, du kacke. Danke 🙈😂😂


----------



## NiceShroomies (11. September 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Nein, er muss den Lenker, linken Bremshebel voran, zwischen der Gabel und dem Rahmenfrontrohr durchführen, denn momentan verlaufen zwei Züge hinter der Gabel.


Habe ich versucht, das geht nicht. A-Abraxas hat recht.


----------



## Epic-Treter (11. September 2021)

A-Abraxas schrieb:


> Dreh' mal die Gabel um 360° gegen den Uhrzeigersinn - dann sollte das "Problem" gelöst sein   .


Wenn er die Gabel um 360 Grad dreht, ist sie genau an der gleichen Stelle wie vorher


----------



## bastl-axel (11. September 2021)

Aber die momentan hinter der Gabel verlaufenden Züge wäre dann endlich vor der Gabel


----------



## NiceShroomies (11. September 2021)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Wenn er die Gabel um 360 Grad dreht, ist sie genau an der gleichen Stelle wie vorher


Ja, aber die Kabel umwickeln nicht mehr die Gabel


----------

